# [SOLVED] Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, I'm new to the whole Ragnarok world and I haven't even been able to play do to a "Disconnected from Server" message. Now I have looked through all the FAQs and I have:
Lowered the firewall
Updated flash and DirectX
Downloaded and updated regular Ragnarok before installing Valkyrie
Direct link to the modem
Tried reloading it 3 times already

I am using a Windows Vista Laptop, intel core duo processor, home basic edition. I sent an email to the help desk already, but I highly doubt anyone will answer it. Is this a stupid error on my part? I can't think of what the problem is. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Hi and welcome to TSF!
You may need to open ports for Ragnarok. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Um, I'm not sure how to find the modem's model and make, but on my router it says Model:TM502A. The router is from time warner cable as well.

Thank you, its good to be here. I only posted today and some is here to help, this place great. =D


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Here is a guide for a very similar router.


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Thank you for that. =D

But I seem to be having trouble with it. I can't complete the directions becuase it says that I have take the IP address and put it into the address bar, and suppossedly a log in screen comes up. Unfortunately when I do that, it goes to a "page can not be displayed" page. What did I do now?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Go to start>all programs>accessories>run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig*. The default gateway address is the IP to use for accessing the router.


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Sorry, I mis-spoke. That's exactly what I did, but the page "can not be displayed". Like I said, I followed the instructions but I can't get anywhere becuase it seems my address bar won't accept these addresses.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Ok, you're not putting www. or http in front, correct? If putting the default gateway address in the web browser with the octets doesn't work, you may need to do a factory default reset.


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

I called up my ISP before and they said that apparently the thing I was talking about isn't a router, it's a modem.
http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalog/listers/index.asp?id=387 This thing to be precise. Then again, that still shouldn't stop me from accessing the router right? 
Well then, what's this factory deafult reset of which you speak? That, and what's an octet?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Maybe it is just a router.
Take for instance an IP of *192.168.0.94*. The "192" is one octet, then "168", and there are four of them for most IP addresses.
Is the IP from ipconfig (the one just above the subnet mask) the same or different as www.portforward.com? If the same, then I suspect the first octet from the IP from ipconfig does not start with 192, 172, or 10?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Your right, it does't begin with any of those. It begins with a 74. So is the problem my IP address?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

That means if you are directly connected to the TM502A it is just a modem, and no router. What is your software firewall?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

It says just Windows Firewall. It's the firewall that came with the computer, but I'm not sure if that's the problem since I have it set so Ragnarok can go through it, even the ports it's said to need. Heck, my brother even turned the Firewall off to see if that was it but we still couldn't get on to Ragnarok.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

It's possible your ISP may be blocking some of the nessescary ports for Ragnarok. Have you contacted them to see if they block ports?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Yeah, but they said all the ports are open.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Are you using a wireless connection?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

No. I might be getting one evantually, but since I live in the middle of nowhere, who knows how long that will take. T_T


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Try downloading the PF port checker to see if the ports are really open.


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

I ran the numbers through and lo an behold- they're all open.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Ok. When you say you reloaded the game, have you tried reinstalling it?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Yep. Uninstalled everything and deleted everything, then downloaded and reinstalled, twice.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Have you tried upgrading the drivers for your NIC?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Yeah. They give a link to the required drivers on the site, and I downloaded them.


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

I just remembered something. The first time I ever tried Playing Ragnarok, when on the sign in page, the normal music played. But everytime after that, the music has never played again. Is that relevent?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Not sure, but have you tried upgrading your video card drivers?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

I'm pretty sure I do since all my other online games work fine, only Ragnarok is having a problem.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Do you have it installed on another computer? If so, does it work fine there?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Sadly, no. The other computer is older and I can't even dowload it for some reason. I click the link and it just goes to a page can't be displayed. =(


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Is there an offline part to Ragnarok?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

I'm not sure what you mean by that, but if you mean that I can access the sign in screen while offline then yes. But that's all I can access, even online.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Have you checked to make sure Ragnarok is compatible with Vista?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

It says it should. In the forums/tech support, there's a thread that suppossedly helps with the installation and patching of Ragnarok, but for me the game patches and installs just fine. It just won't connect to the server.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

It may not be the same error message, but have you tried the steps listed here?


----------



## BlackCrescent (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

Yes, But I have found something. I brought my computer to a friends house. They have wireless internet there, and seemed to start working. A new problem has arisen, but at least I know I can connect. Thanks for all your help, but it seems it was impossible to connect with my internet connection, so the mystery is solved. Kinda. 

If I ever need help again, finally I have someplace to go to for help. =D


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ragnarok Online Valkyrie server*

You're welcome, glad you can now connect.:smile:
You can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

